# i need cheap mods



## JIMAZZ (Jun 7, 2008)

:sigh:Hello does anyone have any cheap mods for my crappy case


----------



## JIMAZZ (Jun 7, 2008)

sorry i meant ideas for mods for my case. something to make it look cool and maybe something for the performance


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Full system spec might help first!!, Then....we can start to build a mod plan based on available hardware/parts/crap lying about Vs. funds available.
The performance side depends on both internal components and the case (good airflow is a must, especially when you dont have the money for an up-market cooling system).
I am embarking on my next free mod right now. Case windows and free-flow vents (lots of cutting).
Case pic before I cut (I'll post an updated pic in the next few days)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

That fan vent is getting cut out to provide free flow for the Zalman cooler.


----------



## sd90 (Jun 11, 2008)

Could just add an exhaust fan in there. Nothing amazing, just a low noise/rpm fan will get it moving. Alot easier than chopping your case


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I know. If I was a _real_ puritan, then I'd have already bought a case that was designed to be free flow and well thought out, but to make the most of what you have you sometimes have to butcher things a little. Gives me somethin to do anyway.


----------



## JIMAZZ (Jun 7, 2008)

stressfreesoul said:


> Full system spec might help first!!, Then....we can start to build a mod plan based on available hardware/parts/crap lying about Vs. funds available.
> The performance side depends on both internal components and the case (good airflow is a must, especially when you dont have the money for an up-market cooling system).
> I am embarking on my next free mod right now. Case windows and free-flow vents (lots of cutting).
> Case pic before I cut (I'll post an updated pic in the next few days)


System specs: 
windows Vista Ultimate
Intel Pentium 4 cpu 3.00ghz
2047mb ram
32 bit operating system



I hope this is wat u wanted stressfreesoul


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

That information will help me to build a picture of how hot your case runs now. I suspect you havent changed anything in the case as yet? As SD90 stated, for the quickest cheap mod, an exhaust fan could shave a degree or two off your internal ambient temperature. I suppose the cheapest mod available to anyone is running it barebones (no case panels, frame only) as all you need to buy then is a can of compressed air to blow the dust out occasionally. Sounds daft I know, but then as long as the room is cool the PC is cool.


----------



## JIMAZZ (Jun 7, 2008)

so what else cud i do bcoz i was thinkin to cut out a hole on both side panels and top panel and adding microfly but the strong steel stuff


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

How cheap are we talking then?


----------



## JIMAZZ (Jun 7, 2008)

imbetween 0-200 as u can see i am very cheap but i dont have much to spend


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

$200? You have loads of scope with that. Hell, you could buy a new case that was designed to have good airflow. What country you in?
USA:
Thermaltake A1927 120mm Red LED Case Fan
LOGISYS Computer CCF120BL 120mm Blue LED Case Fan
Thermaltake Thunderblade A1928 120mm Green LED Case Fan

UK:
ThermalTake A2450 120mm Cyclo Blu LED Pattern Case Fan
or if you have an odd sized fan hole...
Thermaltake A2017 9cm Smart Blue LED Fan

Try to combine a low RPM (or adjustable) fan for cool air intake at the front (before the HDDs, to cool them too), with a higher RPM exhaust fan at the rear.
This is to induce slight negative pressure inside the case, almost guaranteeing a lower overall internal temperature.

If you have a fan hole on the side panel and a graphics card you want to cool, there are a few options. As my card has its own Zalman cooler, all my side panel has is a low RPM 120mm exhaust to 'persuade' the air on this side of the graphics card to come straight out, as opposed to flowing with the collected stream of heat from my HDDs, RAM, chipset and CPU. Do bear this in mind if you add a card or need your present card cooler, its uber effective without disturbing the main flow of air too much.


----------



## djmango2 (Jul 3, 2008)

there are so many ways of improving your case mod, even without spending 200 bucks on lights or whatever. 

e.g., buy 2 small disco ball (those mirror things) and 2 colored spotlights (which dont heat up!), get 'em inside your case and there you go with the brand new disco case!


----------



## JIMAZZ (Jun 7, 2008)

ok stress freesoul sounds good but im in Perth, AUSTRALIA and maybe not too close to the $200 side of things a little cheaper than that. i am goin to try an get a square hole cut out on the side panel and the top panel, tidy up all the wires in side it, maybe get a mini strobe light and disco ball at the end of it all and install some steel microfly mesh. i have alredy put a pc fan in front of the power supply and that really cooled that down but i have left the top cover off. what is something really cheap.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if you have a dremel kit you can install a new window on the top panel or something.


----------

